# Marina 360 aquarium



## JasonR

Just thought I'd show you all one of my tanks, it's a marina 360 10 litre aquarium. It's been running a couple months now and I'm must say of all my tanks it's probably my favourite. 

It's a great little tank has built in led lights with choice of white daylight or blue nightlight and a built in filter which has space for a heater however as the heater to fit it is very expensive I chose to have a cheaper normal heater and fill the space with extra bio.

I'm still trying to work out how I want it (id like
To fully plant it maybe with a single rock in the middle)but here's how it stands currently










Stocking is currently 6 galaxy rasbora, 3 male endlers, 5 pygmy corys, a bunch of cherry shrimp, a couple of baby plecs out of my breeding tank(will be moved as they grow) and some cheeky snails that tag along on a plant.

And here's a few other photos of how it was and some of the inhabitants

















A year older cherry that a save out of my community tank with one of the new younger cherry shrimp

































Would love to know if anyone else has or had this aquarium


----------

